# Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge!



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

I love the internet play on yuri's revenge!(until a fewa weeks ago). suddenly, i couldnt connect to westwood online it just kept trying to connect to their server, failing each time.......... When i try 2 create a new acoount on the game, it says it cant find my internet conncection............I know that my connection is fine b/c im using it right now and I play other online games just fine................ plz help me out!


ty,



~Ben


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

AH.. i remember working on this game. Try reinstalling the Shared internet components. firewalls also affect the game so try allowing all temporarally to see if its getting blocked. I doubt they shut down the server though, but ill call if you cant connect after everyones help


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi maggs, thanks for trying to help! I tried disabling my firewall, still no luck............. i will try to re-install shared internet components, and get back 2 u. Its really kool that you werked on red alert 2 yuris revenge!



~Ben :up: :up:


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

ok re-installed shared internet components, no luck......... i dont know what ill do.............


~Ben


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi, I think i may have found the problem, but im not sure. I have a prog. called peer guardian that is suppoesed 2 block the riaa and other armful ip adresses from ur pc, it werks great, but i checked the conncection log today and it said that it blocked some "electronic arts" conncection. Since EA makes ra2, i wonder if that was the problem...................


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

EA didnt make RA2 it was made under independant westwood who were affiliated with the monster EA they didnt take over until 2000 Q3 or so. Still its worth a try


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

omfg!!!!!!! It werked! I turned off peer guardian and evrything is fine!!!!!!! wow somtimes i surprise my self lol 





~Ben


----------



## shadowsoljer15 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, I also have a problem with yuri's revenge online. I can get to the lobby but, when I join a game, all of the columns like Army-team-spot and color are all bunched up and it won't let me change them. How do I fix this?


----------



## bountyhunter79 (Feb 13, 2008)

i have red alert 2 installed for long time and have it set up to play without cd (cause lost cd some time ago) it seems for whatever reason there is not a westwood file anywhere on my pc and i think that is the problem but not sure every time i hit install on yuri it says install red alert 2 first, tried copying yuri files to my red alert folder with no luck. any ideas?


----------

